# SeaFrance Multi-Ticket Carnet



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've been checking out the SeaFrance site for information re the Multi-Ticket Carnet and I don't find it absolutely clear.
http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/Carnet.html

Can anyone advise me whether the price 6 - 9 crossings - £32* each way
(I know this is the car price) means 6-9 crossings OR 6-9 *Return* crossings.

Yesterday Venwood wrote:


> I found that if you book the Seafrance carnet you can get the return crossing for £62 however you have to pay for 6 crossings in advance


It isn't clear there whether the 'crossings' mean return crossings and obviously it makes a huge difference to whether it's worth it to go multi-ticket.

The other point is that although you can give away a return crossing (with up to 10 booked), if the minimum carnet is for 6 *return* crossings we could not make 5 returns in a year.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Gillian

A "Crossing"is the literal meaning ie Dover to Calais. The Carnet I bought is for 3xreturn trips ie 6 "Crossings". From memory it worked out at £33 per Crossing ie £66 return.

Excellent Value given the flexibility. You have to nominate the date of your first Crossing but of course this is amendable. ie Ihave booked 1st June but I can turn up anytime before that (or after if I ring & postpone) and get a space.

Of course it excludes Bank Hols and some high summer dates= (nd it's for M/homes minibuses but not vans)


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know the answer, but I do know that we met someone in France last year who had bought a 3 trip (6 journey)/1 year ticket from Sea France. The deal was 

- turn up and go on the first available ferry 
- last trip could be 364 days after buying the ticket, and return any time after that 
- cost about £60 for each return 

It might be worth ringing them to see what exactly they are offering?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Gillian
> 
> A "Crossing"is the literal meaning ie Dover to Calais. The Carnet I bought is for 3xreturn trips ie 6 "Crossings". From memory it worked out at £33 per Crossing ie £66 return.
> 
> ...


Just the information I needed. Thank you.
I can now get busy and book 6 crossings for this year.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

hblewett said:


> I don't know the answer, but I do know that we met someone in France last year who had bought a 3 trip (6 journey)/1 year ticket from Sea France. The deal was
> 
> - turn up and go on the first available ferry
> - last trip could be 364 days after buying the ticket, and return any time after that
> ...


_- last trip could be 364 days after buying the ticket, and return any time after that _

It's even better than that.  Taken from the Terms and Conditions on the website:-

The SeaFrance Multi-Ticket Carnet is valid for one year from the first departure date (this date is not amendable)
http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/Carnet.html
This is better than NorfolkLine was.
We lost a crossing with them 2 years ago when I had an accident and was unable to make a third crossing within the calendar year.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> - last trip could be 364 days after buying the ticket,


Not quite: It's valid for one year FOLLOWING FIRST DEPARTURE DATE so even better!

PS-beat me to it Gillian :lol:



> valid for one year from the first departure date (this date is not amendable)


Don't think that's true? I was assured it WAS amendable!
(Ps Again- just seen the written terms-I'll ring them!! :roll: )


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Right-just spoken to "Diane" at Seafrance.....



> The SeaFrance Multi-Ticket Carnet is valid for one year from the first departure date (this date is not amendable)


.......and referred her to the bit in brackets in the T&C's. She said "ah-that means it's the one year validity that isn't amendable so if you booked the first trip for 1st June 09 you can't go 2nd June 2010 ( 8O 8O 8O )

My response was "surely that's obvious from the sentence preceding the brackets? Therefore the bit in brackets is superfluous?"

Diane agreed & said she'd bring it to attention of her supervisors to have the bit in brackets taken out! The carnet is completely amendable-even the first trip

All clear? :lol:

(my) Panic over!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Right-just spoken to "Diane" at Seafrance.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to you for clearing that up.

I'm nominating you to be our SeaFrance Carnet expert.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I'm nominating you to be our SeaFrance Carnet expert. Very Happy Very Happy


Might be best to wait till we've used them :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Diane has been busy today, I think I spoke to her as well.
No length supplement for motorhomes under 6 mtrs so still £32 per crossing for me. 
Another thing worth noting - Your first (and any subsequent) booking only needs to be one way, ideal if you're not exactly sure when you're coming back. Its effectively an open return with no penalties.

Its a great deal, I was going to go for it but some of the dates we intend to travel this year are within the date supplement zones.

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Diane has been busy today, I think I spoke to her as well.
> No length supplement for motorhomes under 6 mtrs so still £32 per crossing for me.
> Another thing worth noting - Your first (and any subsequent) booking only needs to be one way, ideal if you're not exactly sure when you're coming back. Its effectively an open return with no penalties.
> 
> ...


I was looking at the same problem, Pete.
I think we can go out a day later in April to miss the £25 supplement but might have to bite the bullet at the end of October.
Even paying the £25 for 1 November sailing it still comes out at a good overall package for us.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Pleased it's working for so many people.

I reckon it will save me a bit more as we usually turn up early and pay the CC or P&O amendment fee. Interestingly we have never been charged an amendment fee when we have booked direct with SeaFrance. 

To be clear the year starts from the date of the first crossing and that first crossing date can be ammended. However once you have "started" the period is one year.

As I mentioned on another thread the length limit is 8 mtrs and even that is flexible.

Good for SeaFrance


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Sea France Multi ticket*

We purchased our 3rd batch of 6 carnet crossings in November for £192.I was concerned that they might withdraw the offer for 2009,but fortunately they have not.
Last September we turned up at Calais 2 days earlier than originally intended and they offered us a boat leaving in 10 minutes.
Before we had fully flexible carnet crossings we were charged £60 by Sea France on a December morning to board a 3/4 empty boat just one day earlier than booked.
Helen


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thought I'd resurrect this one- see previous Posts.

We found it necessary to delay our departure (for our first trip using Carnet) albeit by only one day.

Rang SeaFrance and sorted a crossing for the day after the original.

Ok, the lady said, nothing to pay ..." but you do realise that you now have to use the whole carnet within 12 months of your original sailing date booking"

"Er- no" says I.... " according to the EMail you sent me confirming my original sailing date, bookings are valid for one year from the first DEPARTURE date and our departure date is now the day after the original"

"No" says she...the T&C's on the website clearly state that "....the departure date is not amendable" ....(see
http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/Carnet.html

"BUt I've just amended mine" says I

Here there's a long pause!!

"Anyway" says she- "you now have to use your Carnet within 364 days and not 365"

I then said " so if for some reason I can't travel for the first time till January next year, I have to use the carnet by June 1st 2010 because that's when I originally planned my first trip"

"Yes" said she.

Two hours later I received the EMail confirming my "non amendable" amended booking.(??) At the bottom under "Specific conditions of offer" it said

"Bookings are valid for one year from first DEPARTURE date" (my emphasis)

Surely a departure date is the day you leave the port???

So all those lengthy discussions with "Diane" at SeaFrance months ago were to no avail....and I still find the policy confusing. Anyone else?

8O


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> As I mentioned on another thread the length limit is 8 mtrs and even that is flexible.


The small print on the Seafrance site says maximum 5.5m. What is the surcharge for longer MHs?


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

derek500 said:


> Vennwood said:
> 
> 
> > As I mentioned on another thread the length limit is 8 mtrs and even that is flexible.
> ...


when we booked ours a couple of weeks a go they tried charging a surcharge because we are 7.5mtr i noticed in the small print that they hadnt changed it so they had to honour the website i told members here to book theres before they change it because the ticket was nearly double the price :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-63348-.html


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I wasn't charged extra for a 7.35m motorhome.

Any comments on my last post??


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> ........Bookings are valid for one year from first DEPARTURE date" (my emphasis).......


Perhaps it would make more sense if it read something like, Bookings are valid for one year from first *booked* departure date.

To be fair to SeaFrance there has to be a finite life to the carnet. If they allowed the start of the 12 month contract to be the first sailing (after any amendment) we could buy another carnet now and keep moving the amendable first sailing into spring 2010 giving us a spring 2011 expiry date.

I'm just grateful for the arrangement giving us 12 months from the first booked sailing.
In 2006 we had a 3 return carnet with Norfolkline and were unable to use our 3rd return after I had an accident. Their carnet had to be used within the calendar year.


----------



## Villageguitars (Nov 18, 2008)

Not any more. Tried to book the carnet today only to be told that a 7.25m motorhome is now £55 making it an very expensive way to cross.  

Well done those who got in before they decided to implement the rules,  

Regards Richard


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Villageguitars said:


> Not any more. Tried to book the carnet today only to be told that a 7.25m motorhome is now £55 making it an very expensive way to cross.


I was getting quite excited, now it's a lot more than I pay with Norfolkline.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

That's a shame.  

Fortunately we have the last trip of our carnet booked for Sept, which they were kind enough to extend for another 6 months after we lost one of our dogs last year.

Have to have a re-think for next year's trips. I suppose this is all part of cost cutting measures in this economic climate.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Villageguitars said:


> Not any more. Tried to book the carnet today only to be told that a 7.25m motorhome is now £55 making it an very expensive way to cross.
> 
> Well done those who got in before they decided to implement the rules,
> 
> Regards Richard


We've done well then. Our 7.25m is going for £32 each way.

As regards the £55 fare, correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the carnet use equivalent to using the fully amendable SeaFrance Freedom fare.
If so, a sailing can cost anywhere between £85 and £100+ after the MHF discount so not bad value in comparison.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi everyone do you still get the Motorhome facts Seafrance discount 
Brian and Marion


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If it's an extra £55 for the carnet (as opposed to a trip) this works out at £247 for three return trips.

As Autostratus says, given the flexibility the carnet provides-and with no additional amendment charges- it's still not bad. (Though I'm glad I bought ours before the increase)

I still think they could rewrite their T&C's to make them clearer though :roll:

I think I was told I couldn't have any more discounts with the carnet so didnt get the MHF discount


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

briannod said:


> :lol: Hi everyone do you still get the Motorhome facts Seafrance discount
> Brian and Marion


Yes. The subscribers discount is still available.


----------



## Villageguitars (Nov 18, 2008)

Just so you are aware I've just had to pay the £57 per trip (£328) and they would not wear any club discounts, however they are amendable and outside a few BUSY dates (+£25) still a fair deal.  

Regards Richard


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> and they would not wear any club discounts,


Seems that fewer Ferry & Insurance Companies are now giving discounts. They're assuming everyone is a member of something and give the explanation "a discount is already factored in"....if you believe that.... :roll:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Villageguitars said:


> Just so you are aware I've just had to pay the £57 per trip (£328) and they would not wear any club discounts, however they are amendable and outside a few BUSY dates (+£25) still a fair deal.
> 
> Regards Richard


Hi Richard

Under the discount Terms & Conditions it states:-

1. This discount applies to standard SeaFrance rates but is not available on promotional fares or any other offer

Presumably the carnet is covered by that and therefore not available at a further discount


----------



## Villageguitars (Nov 18, 2008)

As long as the weather is better  

Regards Richard


----------

